# ikea komplement alternative



## TonyB (Mar 19, 2008)

I was planning on building an Ikea pax/kompliment rack this weekend...however, i have just found out they have discontinued the komplement tubs. Does anyone know of any other tubs which fit in nicely?


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

from one of the boa forum/groups on facebook , someone was told by ikea they are doing the same size tub , different name due out soon,maybe now i don't know search ikea
just a change of suppliers they said


----------



## TonyB (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks, i will keep an eye out. Ive searched ikeas website already for similar tubs, but i cant find anything. they seem to have replaced them with a fabric type drawer for the pax wardrobe.


----------

